# Kohler engine problem



## RNickelson (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a Craftsman lawn tractor with a Kohler SV735-0017 26 hp engine. It just started acting up, it starts and runs fine but dies after 45 min to 1 hour of mowing, after the engine gets good and warm, but will start after letting the engine cool down for about an hour, and the drill starts all over.

I replaced the fuel filter, blew out the fuel line, and then replaced the fuel pump, that didn't help, then I was told it was the solenoid in the bottom of the carb, spent $125 and replaced the solenoid, still same problem. Now I am suspecting the ignition module, I'm going to get an inline spark plug tester and see if I have no fire immediately after the engine dies.

Any suggestions?

Thank You


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Try running it with the gas cap loose. 

BG


----------



## RNickelson (Aug 13, 2011)

Basementgeek said:


> Try running it with the gas cap loose.
> 
> BG


It appears I have two problems going on, first, after mowing for about an hour I see little to no fuel passing through the fuel filter, so I'm going to check the fuel cap and fuel line. Second I think there is a problem with the ignition system, I found a Kohler service bulletin number 259 concerning DSAI/MDI ignition. The DSAI system that is on my engine has problems and Kohler replaced it with the simpler MDI ignition. DSAI requires 12 volts to fire, so I'm also going to check to see if my battery is no longer putting out 12 volts and the next time I mow when it quits I'm going to check to see if I stopped getting fire to the plugs. Kohler now sells a replacement kit to convert from DSAI to MDI.


----------

